
Ethernet Rules | Ted Landau's User Friendly View - mfiman
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/ethernet_rules/#comments
======
reemrevnivek
The "CAT5 was more than up to the job" comment with the source
<http://www.cat-5-cable-company.com/faq-cat6-gigabit.html> seems foolish.
Didn't the author just go through the hassle of future devices requiring more
bandwidth than his existing network could handle?

If I was to install an Ethernet network, it would almost certainly be CAT6. It
nearly doubles the speed, ensures compatibility with Gigabit Ethernet, is
fully backwards compatible, and is future-resistant. The 30% price bump (based
on a quick check of Monoprice bulk cable, not sure what the increase is after
connectors/stranded/Gigabit components) is much less than the price bump down
the line trying to upgrade an existing installation.

